# Biscuits



## benidormbrenda (Dec 6, 2016)

Hi Iam currently in Benidorm does any one know of any where I can buy broken biscuit assortment I used to buy in UK. Really miss them even in the heat.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

benidormbrenda said:


> Hi Iam currently in Benidorm does any one know of any where I can buy broken biscuit assortment I used to buy in UK. Really miss them even in the heat.


Really?

Come on, you're in Spain now!

Have you tried Spanish biscuits - you might like them.


All that aside, try Icelands in Benidorm.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

benidormbrenda said:


> Hi Iam currently in Benidorm does any one know of any where I can buy broken biscuit assortment I used to buy in UK. Really miss them even in the heat.


:welcome:

Heat?? It's decidedly cold less than an hour north of you!


I have to say though, that I've never seen a broken biscuit assortment in any shop in Spain, not even in 'English' shops.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

You could always buy a "normal" assortment of biscuits and kick the box all the way to the checkout?

(Sorry, I couldn't resist it!!)


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Out of curiosity, I looked for these online and it seems that e-bay will satisfy your needs. 

There are various sellers who are willing to ship to Spain.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Overandout said:


> Out of curiosity, I looked for these online and it seems that e-bay will satisfy your needs.
> 
> There are various sellers who are willing to ship to Spain.


Making them even more broken


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Making them even more broken


I wonder if there is any case law in the UK which might establish exactly how broken a broken biscuit can be before it must be sold as "crumbs"... :rolleyes2:


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Overandout said:


> I wonder if there is any case law in the UK which might establish exactly how broken a broken biscuit can be before it must be sold as "crumbs"... :rolleyes2:


Sounds more like an EU directive to me:bolt:
Save​


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola 

I was in Overseas Stores (Iceland) near Gibraltar the other day and yes they do sell broken biscuits 

Davexf


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> Really?
> 
> Come on, you're in Spain now!
> 
> ...


I was in Iceland at Benidorm today, didn't see anything resembling a broken biscuit section. They do sell a good variety of biscuits because I looked at buying some for Crimbo!


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

tebo53 said:


> I was in Iceland at Benidorm today, didn't see anything resembling a broken biscuit section. They do sell a good variety of biscuits because I looked at buying some for *Crimbo*!




Who's Crimbo?


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

bob_bob said:


> Who's Crimbo?


Crimbo = Christmas


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

bob_bob said:


> Who's Crimbo?


Hola 

Crimbo is a nick name for Christmas 

Davexf


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

I know what it means its just one of those words that really pees me off these days


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

bob_bob said:


> I know what it means its just one of those words that really pees me off these days


There are a million worse words around to be more peed off about than innocent "Crimbo"


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Its just lazy, its a nonsense word.


----------



## amespana (Nov 10, 2009)

This thread takes the biscuit!


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

bob_bob said:


> Its just lazy, its a nonsense word.


I've not long retired so I am a little bit lazy I suppose, however my OH has insisted I put up the Crimbo lights and the Crimble tree. :couch2:


----------



## Gran Erry-Bredd (Nov 1, 2016)

So it's the wife's fault. Will she be baking the Crimble cake ?


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Gran Erry-Bredd said:


> So it's the wife's fault. Will she be baking the Crimble cake ?


Absolutely! 😂 she loves baking the Crimble cake but only after we've looked in the Crimbo stocking and opened the Crible pressies and prepared the Crimbo dinner. After a few hours we have the Chrissie pud, .............lovely 😊


----------



## The slow walkers (Nov 10, 2015)

benidormbrenda said:


> Hi Iam currently in Benidorm does any one know of any where I can buy broken biscuit assortment I used to buy in UK. Really miss them even in the heat.


One suggestion said to kick the biscuits to the checkout, which is useful. 

Maybe another plan would be to buy the intact biscuits and take them to a Flamenco class. Keep fit, keep warm, meet people and you get the biscuits broken to boot. Win win I feel.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

I think we should question the OP what it is she/he really wants. Is it actually broken biscuits, assorted biscuits that may be broken or just cheap biscuits.

Personally what used to put me off the assorted broken biscuits was all the intact ones were iced gems, not at all what I was interested in.


----------

